# Angels For sale



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Sally Boggs line Koi $4 or 10 or more $3 
Gold Marble $3 or 10 or more $2
Silver with Zebra strips $3 or 10 or more $2

All are a little smaller than silver dollar size. PM for pics I am also open to any trades or offers.


----------

